# Dragon Ball movie release date announced



## Voldy (Nov 16, 2007)

Now those fools have made clear that its DB(Dragonball) not DBZ  and now that they  announced  the movie releasing date .

Hot on the heels of yesterday's casting news, we've also learnt that the forthcoming live-action Dragon Ball movie will be released next summer.

According to The Hollywood Reporter, Twentieth Century Fox have announced that the production will hit screens world wide on August 15, 2008.

Stephen Chow, who directed the frenetic action-comedies Kung Fu Hustle and Shaolin Soccer, is set to produce, while Final Destination helmer James Wong will direct and has also re-written the original script by Ben Ramsey.

Source:IGN UK


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info..

But please provide the link to source!


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh ya Dragon Ball & Goku right on our independence day


----------



## Voldy (Nov 16, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info..
> 
> But please provide the link to source!



Here's the link bro  *movies.ign.com/articles/835/835488p1.html


----------



## Cyclone (Nov 16, 2007)

ArZuNeOs said:
			
		

> Oh ya Dragon Ball & Goku right on our independence day


 

Yay!!!  Finally! Something to look forward to in August - not only do i leave home for college in the first week, but it also rains the entire month there, so no sports!


----------



## mrintech (Jul 4, 2008)

*Read More:
*
*mrintech.wordpress.com/2008/06/13/dragonball-the-movie/


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey .. Gr8 news was on gamespot too. Guys if u like dragon ball do join da group here in digit social groups.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

What about real cast ! This movie gonna suck big time...lolz
*xspblog.com/2008/05/23/dragonball-the-movie/

Goku looks like a douche


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks I am Dragon Ball Z fan...
You can know that by this:-

Krazzy Warrior is my name.
I had PMed mods to change my name from *KoolKid *to *Krazzy Warrior

*www.imgx.org/files/19118_x6ns3/Krazzy%20Warrior%20Signature.jpg
*


----------



## hullap (Jul 6, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> I had PMed *mods* to change my name from


mods or the admins?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 6, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> Krazzy Warrior is my name.
> I had PMed mods to change my name from *KoolKid *to *Krazzy Warrior
> 
> *


Mods do not have the authority to change usernames. You have to PM Admins for that


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 7, 2008)

I had written by mistake the word mod actually I had PMed Admins


----------



## neelu09 (Jul 9, 2008)

somethings tell me this is going to be a failure....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 9, 2008)

Already agreed by everyone.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 10, 2008)

ax3 said:


> phus ...... 1 more beekaar japo thing on the way .......
> 
> i really HATE these japo toons ....


+1
DBZ sucks. its stupid and makes no sense.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2008)

Why post if you hate em?Spamming?

August 15!!Man!how will they create the kamehameha and all such things?Heros hovering and fighting,intense battles.WooooT!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

CG...


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 10, 2008)

offtopic

I have pm'ed 2 admins but still they have not changed my username.
Now, wat to do? How much time will they take to do this?Does ne1 know?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 11, 2008)

Koolkid has da same process going on still.. I think it takes time depending on how busy da Admin is..


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 11, 2008)

When i requested the change for username, it got changed in 2 hours at 4 am in the morning ! 
But i think these days the admins dont have time to take care of this forum


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> offtopic
> 
> I have pm'ed 2 admins but still they have not changed my username.
> Now, wat to do? How much time will they take to do this?Does ne1 know?



wats in name....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 11, 2008)

OT- ur title kameyameha.. Isn't kamehameha.


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice....I'll get it as soon as possible after it is released....DBZ is my favourit since my childhood....I still remember they stopped airing the show thrice when the Ginyu Force arrived...

Offtopic: *@People who want to get their Username changed....*
Well guys, please be patient.....The Admins also got many other works to do....Also try to understand their situation....

*@KoolKid*
Please dude, you took this thread off-topic. Try to prevent this...... No offence meant.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 11, 2008)

last time i checked on imdb it showed that it'll hit theatres in q2 2009


----------



## anispace (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ 
true its releasing in 2009.

found this on imdb... dont know if its real (hoping its not)

*dbthemovie.com/gallery/albums/official/dragonballposterexpo.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

its real and GOKU is real sh!t here, wtf a western...lol...


----------



## hullap (Jul 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> +1
> its stupid and makes no sense.


haha
just like you


----------

